# Help, ipad people!



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought an ipad (I'm not tech savy).  I downloaded the Kindle app....fine.  But, I also downloaded iBooks...but that was yesterday afternoon and it says it is STILL downloading.  What on earth!  I am fearful of trying to download another app while this one still has not finished downloading.  Can I uninstall it even though it's not finished?  I am at a standstill and now nervous that I had no business buying something that I don't understand.  And, why oh why do these things not come with a "real" paper manual to help out?  Oh, and I have it on WI-FI...not the Verizon thing.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Nevermind, I looked at the Apple users guide (on line) and figured it out.  Guess I will have to read the whole thing!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to sort it out. If you're really not tech savvy, then reading the manual for anything you buy - before you use it preferably - is a must.

I know what it's like though, when you get a new toy, you just want to have at it and play! So I always try to look up the manual online when I order something, so I can read it while I'm waiting for my new gadget to arrive - that way, you can dive straight in as soon as you get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you got it figured out!  If you have any more questions, this is the place!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a manual?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I would call it a manual.  I just went my itunes and Help and a category is the ipad.  It gives you a downloadable manual...or you can just read it online.  Pretty comprehensive.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

There is also a manual inside of Safari.  While Safari is open, tap the bookmarks icon - make sure you have the BookMarks list visible....not the BookMarks Bar.  Scroll to the bottom of the BookMarks list and you'll see the iPad User Guide.


----------

